# Towing Electrics



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi all
due to change of mot rules about tow bars etc. can I test the electric socket and how with a multi meter too make sure all the pins are working before taking it in for MOT? see attached socket picture. Any advice would be welcome

Paul

ps I would clean up the green pin first 8O


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

you can check each output with a multimeter - but how about asking if anyone close to you has a trailer board you can borrow for 5 mins to make it quicker and easier?

clockwise from the top

1 yellow LH indicator
2 Blue rear fog lamp
3 White Earth
4 Green RH indicator
5 brown RH tail lamps
6 Red Stop lamps
7 Black LH tail lmaps - centre pin

*8 purple - rear fog lamp via cut out


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

owl129 said:


> Hi all
> due to change of mot rules about tow bars etc. .....................
> Paul


Could you please tell more about these changes - it's the first I've heard of it though I am usually the last to hear about such things.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

If you have a tow bar fitted then it has to be secure, no corrosion anywhere near mountings and electrics have to work.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Eleectrics*



Sprinta said:


> you can check each output with a multimeter - but how about asking if anyone close to you has a trailer board you can borrow for 5 mins to make it quicker and easier?
> 
> clockwise from the top
> 
> ...


many thanks for that and you are right, Im sure I can find some one to help, but I do like to see if I can do it my self to improve my knowledge which I have done over the years from this forum and individuals

regards

Paul


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

If I made my own non-standard towbar light socket connections - say using 3 3-pin in-line sockets, and my trailer at home had the coresponding plugs for the sockets, and it all worked correctly, how would the MOT tester check my vehicle out unless I had my trailer attached?


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Bill_H said:


> If I made my own non-standard towbar light socket connections - say using 3 3-pin in-line sockets, and my trailer at home had the coresponding plugs for the sockets, and it all worked correctly, how would the MOT tester check my vehicle out unless I had my trailer attached?


beats me 8O :?:


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

If I have read it right the mot test only checks the thirteen pin plug not the seven pin . 
I hope this is right as I use a seven pin connector with just two pins used to feed the extra number plate light as my bikes obscure the original plate.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

teamsaga said:


> If I have read it right the mot test only checks the thirteen pin plug not the seven pin . e.


Correct,,

7 and 13 pin socket must be secure, and 13 pin must work as intended,, no mention of a working 7 pin !!!


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Electrics*



TJ101 said:


> teamsaga said:
> 
> 
> > If I have read it right the mot test only checks the thirteen pin plug not the seven pin . e.
> ...


I think there might be some arguments at MOT stations as the one I spoke to today made no ref to the number of pins just that they would test any connector to make sure it worked, may be some one on here could in laymans terms explain to me as being non tech and not using the towing facility on my van what the differences are between the 13 and 7 pin connector are besides the obvious pin difference

Paul


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

There are 2 types of 7 pin. One for lights only and another for charging battery, powering fridge etc on a caravan.
The 13 pin one are the new euro type connectors that does both jobs. I don't know if they are just for caravans but I suspect they will be the standard electrical connection on tow bars. I believe they have been standard on new caravans for a couple of years.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote


New mandatory test items from 2012

Trailer/caravan electrical socket
There will be a basic security/damage check of 7-pin sockets,

13-pin sockets will be subject to a full electrical connectivity check and incorrectly connected or inoperative circuits will result in failure.


Most new vehicle now come with the 13 pin socket,, if tow equipment is ordered


----------

